# Goose Fest 2004



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Last week we visited my in-laws at their place in the Poconos. Upon hearing that I'd be in the neighborhood, the most honorable Goose Chicken opened his home and his slot car collection (not to mention his NIFTY track) to my son Chris and me. We spent a few hours Monday afternoon running JLs and other Thunderjet-type stuff on a VERY cool track: overpasses, train crossings, and the immensely cool SlotCam, based on a US-1 Trucking chassis and an HO train camera. Plus, we got our first taste of 1/32 slots. Very addicting. I'm in trouble if I ever get that other corner of the basement cleared out...



















Notice the HO scale pigs in the lower left corner of the above picture. Chris was very excited when he got crazy air coming off the overpass and landed on 3 of them. HO scale ham 'n bacon.

More pics to follow...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

A few more pics--the first is of Chris running the elusive White Lightning Willys. 










The Goose himself gets in on these next two, piloting the ever-popular Slot Cam.



















Two more in the next post...

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi Rick,

You must have had a blast on that layout. And I'm sure it was nice visiting Goose again. Nice set-up Goose. I'm looking forward to another get together similar to what we did last year. Or was it this year? I think you know what I mean "Slot Fest East"

Mike


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

And here's Chris and me digging on the sliding action of 1/32 cars. Goose, that S&H Torino rocks!



















A big thanks to Dave for sharing his toys with us while we were away from our own. :wave:

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

micyou03 said:


> Hi Rick,
> 
> You must have had a blast on that layout. And I'm sure it was nice visiting Goose again. Nice set-up Goose. I'm looking forward to another get together similar to what we did last year. Or was it this year? I think you know what I mean "Slot Fest East"
> 
> Mike


 Yeah Mike, we ought to coordinate an NJNH trip concurrent with a slot car show weekend or something... the only thing is if I understand correctly, Joe at NJNH is rotating his layout in the store. 6 months of the year he has the HO layout set up, the other 6 he has 1/32. Not necessarily a bad thing...

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Yea I would rather wait for HO or we can do it more often if possible.

"I always see my mistake right after I hit post!"


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello,
I noticed something in the pic I have to bring up. For those who haven't been lucky enough to visit the Gooses' lair--look at the wall closely and you'll see the yellow boxes...
This man was the first to establish "The wall of JL T-jets". Those cars continue around and down the wall--an unbelieveable amount of cars and a briliant collection. I had to share that info as I'm still in awe whenever I see it.
cheers..
Ps- It looks as if you all had great fun--congrats on a wonderful time!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Goose definitely cornered the market on the JL pullbacks, WTs and whatever else was being pumped out from PM. Plus he runs his WTs.  One for show, one to go!
Great pix! Thanks, rr :thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Man, it looks like you guys had fun! That is an impressive wall of pullbacks......


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Rick and Chris, I enjoyed haveing the two of you as my guests. I was impressed with how Chris handled the throttle and actually "drove" the cars around, most small fellas his size would just floor it and scream to have you set the car back on the track. Even more impressive was his patience when running the trains and slots at the same time. It was very rare that a train/car accident would happen. I had a great time watching as he was racing and then wanted to run a different car. He was funning trying to figure out what car to run next. I think the choices overwhelmed him. "I wanna runnnnnnnn?????" as Chris looked over all the cars set out that he could choose from.
For those of you checking out the pics. The train/slot set is Tyco and covers 3 4x8 sheets of plywood. I can run two trains on seperate ovals at the same time. There are 8 road/rail crossings and I used the Jeramy McGrath Motocross sets for the up and over sections.
The 1/32 setup is on around 2 1/2 4x8 sheets and is a blast to run. I recently purchased the Starsky and Hutch car and it runs great for such a big car.
We also ran on the Drag strip where it took Rick to figure out why Tom's car was slower than mine. He was running a Cougar body and the tires rubbed and severly slowed his car. With a simple body change he was right on the money in the big end of the track.
A big THANKS to Tom for helping me clean the tables and set up a 1/32 track the night before Rick and Chris came over. Tom was even so enthused about the 1/32 set he went out and bought a couple of cars.

Rick when you showed wifey and family the VHS tape of the track what was their reaction? I'm glad we were able to race during your vacation. It was good to see some of my Internet buddys again.


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Thanks for the compliments on my "Wall of Thunder" it was alot of work to obtian the different variations and then to even get the smallest detail differences such as taillights painted red and wipers painted silver.

I bought from Ebay and made contacts all over the USA. To complete the Silver Chromies I went to the very first Warehouse Sale. I bought a couple of cases of the silver chromies during the sale. Then at the end of the day I bought ALL of the silver chromies that were left. I don't have many spares left probably not even a full set (except the sealed set) As I usually do I made sure my fellow BB'ers did not get ripped off on Flea Bay. When the Pull Backs came out I decided that was the best time to try and actually complete the whole set. Looking back I'm glad I did. I did spend a bit to much on some of the rare cars but overall seeing each and every car makes it worth it.


----------

